# MO not following Surgeon recommendations...



## harv052 (20 Jul 2015)

Hello all,

I've been trying to find information on this subject and I can't seem to find anything. Here's the short story. I recently had surgery and the surgeon gave me 6 months off of work. Now a Medical Officer, rank Captain, has decided to send me back to work after 4 months, on half days, even though he knew about the surgeons recommendation. Question is, what can I do about this? Do I have any recourse or am I SOL? I thought about the DND Ombudsman but I don't know if it's a good idea...Any input would be great!


----------



## SeaKingTacco (20 Jul 2015)

I think the key word is that your surgeon made a recommendation.

If you do not agree with your MO, make an appointment and discuss it with him/her. Perhaps he/she has a very valid reason and can explain the medical rationale to you. Perhaps the MO just missed the recommendation from the surgeon. Who knows?


----------



## Armymedic (20 Jul 2015)

harv052 said:
			
		

> I recently had surgery and the surgeon gave me 6 months off of work. Now a Medical Officer, rank Captain, has decided to send me back to work after 4 months, on half days, even though he knew about the surgeons recommendation.



To amplify what was said before, you need to discuss the specifics with your MO, and if you do not like the answer you may request a meeting with the Base/Brigade Surgeon who is in charge of the MO. Request both direct to the MO AND your Chain of Command. You have a couple steps to go through before calling the Ombudsman and whining (cause that's what it sounds like at this time ).

A Capt MO can not, without further approval, give you sick leave for that long (time off work). Therefore some higher in the medical chain needs to review your case. Also if you have rehab/physio, you need to be on duty, not on sick leave. Finally, the CF medical system is occupational medicine, so we must ensure you are recovering AND being employed within your restrictions.

So book an appointment, or discuss this on your next follow-up with your MO. Ask the question directly.


----------



## McG (20 Jul 2015)

Civilian surgeon who is not part of DND?  It is common for military members to actually receive less sick leave than is recommended by external civilian surgeons.  Civilian surgeons typically look after civilians who do not have the option of employer provided medical follow-ups nor prescribed employment limitations that can be tailored to an individual's recovery.

As a member of the military, you get more medical follow-up than the civilian patient.  You may not need the full six months, and you will be reassessed at four months to decide where you are at.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 Jul 2015)

harv052 said:
			
		

> I've been trying to find information on this subject and I can't seem to find anything.  . . .



Well, the first place I would start would be actual regulations concerning leave - because if you are "off of work" then you have to be on leave.  QR&Os says this about sick leave.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-queens-regulations-orders-vol-01/ch-16.page#cha-016-16
16.16 - SICK LEAVE

An officer or non-commissioned member may be granted sick leave not exceeding:
a.  two continuous calendar days by the member's commanding officer without the recommendation of a medical officer;
b.  30 continuous calendar days, not including any sick leave granted under subparagraph (a), by a medical officer, or a civilian medical doctor designated by the senior medical officer of a base;
c.  91 continuous calendar days, including any sick leave granted under subparagraphs (a) and (b), by the senior medical officer of a formation; or
d.  183 continuous calendar days, including any sick leave granted under subparagraphs (a), (b) and (c), by the Surgeon General or a medical officer designated by the Surgeon General.

Or the Canadian Forces Leave Policy Manual says much the same thing.


----------



## mariomike (20 Jul 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> Civilian surgeons typically look after civilians who do not have the option of employer provided medical follow-ups nor prescribed employment limitations that can be tailored to an individual's recovery.



It must depend on the employer? It was not like that where I worked.


----------



## GINge! (19 Aug 2015)

I wonder if OP is confusing a 6-month TCAT with actual MEL.


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Aug 2015)

Perhaps he's missing the point of a return to work program?


----------

